# ISO Kicked Up PIGS IN A BLANKET ideas



## GrillingFool (Oct 24, 2008)

We are going to a Dumpling Party Saturday.
A group of Asian co-workers of my wife are getting together to make a few dozen "Chinese" dumplings. (We went last year... oh boy yum!)

Along with my homemade kimchi, I thought it would be cute to bring some
"American" dumplings... so kind of as a joke I am gonna make some  Pigs in a Blanket.  Yeah, I know they aren't dumplings, but they are quintessential American finger food, so...


But I want to jazz a few up... Add some cheese, maybe some BBQ sauce, etc
to them.

Got any wild ideas?

Edit to add... 
Two of my ideas so far are:

Pepperoni and Jack Cheese In A Blankets
Seeded Jalapeno & Cheese in A Blankets...


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 24, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> We are going to a Dumpling Party Saturday.
> A group of Asian co-workers of my wife are getting together to make a few dozen "Chinese" dumplings. (We went last year... oh boy yum!)
> 
> Along with my homemade kimchi, I thought it would be cute to bring some
> ...



To make it American, how about a bit of steak, cheese and onion, a la Philly cheese steak? Or ground beef and cheese, like a cheeseburger? HTH.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 25, 2008)

Use the pilsbury cresent rolls (it's what my mom always used) and knead (gently) in some rosemary or sage, a sprinkle of parmasean wrap the cresent roll around a slice of cooked italian sausage with the seasoned side out. The cheese melts into the rolls making a delicious crust and it looks beautiful.


----------



## QSis (Oct 25, 2008)

All the ideas sound great!  I love these things.

But IMO, the most "American" pigs in a blanket are just the lil wiener hot dogs rolled up in the crescent rolls, baked and served with a bowl of mustard to dip.  Or maybe that mustard-relish mix.

I like the mini cheddar dogs in there, too.

(You lucky dog, GF - a Chinese dumpling party!  How cool!  Take pictures, get recipes!)

Lee


----------



## simplicity (Oct 25, 2008)

I've used cocktail sausages together  with Jalapeno Jack and wrapped them in Crescent rolls,  just adding some meat to your second idea.  Really easy.


----------

